# Cyp franchetii



## Dido (Jul 12, 2013)

This one blooms since years for me and since 3 every year with 2 flowers 





















Here my first hybrid from Franchetii 

Peter 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 12, 2013)

:drool::drool::drool:just GORGEOUS!!!
:clap::clap::clap: you've got quite the cyp collection!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 12, 2013)

wow!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 12, 2013)

Very cool. Do the weeds help the plant grow? oke: 
Just kidding.  What's in the little pot on top?


----------



## Dido (Jul 12, 2013)

the just before dormant debile. 

The weeds are for my birds


----------



## NYEric (Jul 12, 2013)

Dido said:


> the just before dormant debile.
> 
> The weeds are for my birds



OK. Next time plant tomato seeds and you can feed the family!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 12, 2013)

Very sweet mini!


----------

